# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  The Loar LM-700-VS Giveaway

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
The Loar LM-700-VS Giveaway

In celebration of the upcoming holiday season, The Loar is combining efforts with the Mandolin Cafe to give away one of their LM-700-VS mandolins to a lucky individual. Registration for an opportunity to win will commence on the Mandolin Cafe on October 23, 2012 with a winner randomly chosen on this year's shopping Black Friday, November 23. 

 

---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply.

----------


## Kristibob

Thanks a lot!!  Now I have to clean the drool off of my keyboard! :Laughing:

----------


## mofiddler

Count me in...

----------


## mdelabano

How do you sign up for the giveaway?

----------


## Jeffrey Sawyer

Registration for an opportunity to win the LM-700-VS will commence on the Mandolin Cafe on October 23, 2012 with a winner randomly chosen on this year's shopping Black Friday, November 23. No purchase is necessary to participate and registration is open to all visitors to the site, regardless of location.

----------


## richardbradford

Thanks Scott for setting this up and thanks in advance to Loar. I realize responding to the announcement of the contest does not qualify as "entering". I also appreciate that posts along the lines, "Hey Scott, enter me", or "Count me in", or "I'm in", etc do not qualify as "entering". 

I look forward to October 23rd when the contest commences and I can formally enter
to win the Loar by filling out an online entry form. If memory serves, there were a lot of
questions and confusion about "entering" the last time a give-away was offerred to us. 

I hope we can all agree, we'd rather be pickin' than posting about how to enter the contest. 

Thanks.

----------


## Dodeejeroo

What's up with the Hayward, CA location? That's near my area.

----------


## Folkmusician.com

> Hayward, CA location


Hayward, CA is where The Loar's parent company is located.  There is no showroom.   :Smile:

----------


## Fstpicker

I'd love to win this great sounding mandolin! 
Will register on the 23rd of October as specified. 
Thank you so much!!

Jeff

----------


## scottnesbit

I've played this model, it is amazing all the way around. I'm excited to enter the contest on Oct. 23rd!

----------


## Eric Hanson

What Fun!!!
 A giveaway determined by chance that begins on the day that Avogadro's constant is celebrated. Hopefully the chances of one of us winning will not be better than the number.
 :Laughing: 

The Avogadro constant expresses the number of elementary entities per mole of substance and it has the value 6.02214129(27)×1023 mol−1.[2][3][4] Changes in the SI units are proposed that will change the constant to exactly 6.02214X×1023 when it is expressed in the unit mol−1

Previous definitions of chemical quantity involved Avogadro's number, a historical term closely related to the Avogadro constant. Revisions in the base set of units of the International System of Units (SI) necessitated redefinitions of the concepts of chemical quantity. Avogadro's number was defined by Perrin as the number of molecules in one gram-molecule of hydrogen. It was later redefined as the number of atoms in 12g of the isotope carbon-12.[5] Thus, Avogadro's number is a dimensionless quantity and has the numerical value of the Avogadro constant given in base units.

----------


## DaveK

I love my LM 500VS

----------


## Tdq

Yes please. I'm not a Mando player, but will start once I win!

----------


## bklopfen

Love my Loar, could sure use another!

----------


## Ron McMillan

> What Fun!!!
> 
> The Avogadro constant expresses the number of elementary entities per mole of substance and it has the value 6.02214129(27)×1023 mol−1.[2][3][4] Changes in the SI units are proposed that will change the constant to exactly 6.02214X×1023 when it is expressed in the unit mol−1


Whoah, that's uncanny. I was just about to hit 'enter' when I realised you'd completely pre-empted my thoughts.  :Smile: 

rm

----------


## Eric Hanson

What a hoot! :Laughing:

----------


## albeham

Man..my wife is going to so mad at me!!!! 

I am in!!! 

AL

----------


## Jimzartman

Yes Please!  I would like to stop borrowing my friend's mando someday and have my own!

----------


## telepbrman

This is a great Mandolin.

----------


## morazda

This is soooooooo awesome!

I am going crazy over this beautiful mandolin.

I would so love to win this. :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Charles E.

After playing one recently at a local shop, I am looking forward to a chance to win this mandolin.

----------


## shortymack

> Man..my wife is going to so mad at me!!!! 
> 
> I am in!!! 
> 
> AL


So she'd rather you pay for it than win it? :Confused:

----------


## Pribar

> What Fun!!!
>  A giveaway determined by chance that begins on the day that Avogadro's constant is celebrated. Hopefully the chances of one of us winning will not be better than the number.
> 
> 
> The Avogadro constant expresses the number of elementary entities per mole of substance and it has the value 6.02214129(27)×1023 mol−1.[2][3][4] Changes in the SI units are proposed that will change the constant to exactly 6.02214X×1023 when it is expressed in the unit mol−1
> 
> Previous definitions of chemical quantity involved Avogadro's number, a historical term closely related to the Avogadro constant. Revisions in the base set of units of the International System of Units (SI) necessitated redefinitions of the concepts of chemical quantity. Avogadro's number was defined by Perrin as the number of molecules in one gram-molecule of hydrogen. It was later redefined as the number of atoms in 12g of the isotope carbon-12.[5] Thus, Avogadro's number is a dimensionless quantity and has the numerical value of the Avogadro constant given in base units.


Those words are english, I recognize em, but assembled in that order they make absolutely no sense to me....

/I think my brain just blew a seal trying to process that, thanks a lot

----------


## Jim Ferguson

I'll be entering!!!! Thanks a bunch Scott & to The Loar.
I love my LM220-VS & wouldlove to have that LM700-VS to keep it company.
 :Grin:

----------


## mandograndad

I - for sure - am going to enter this contest, 'cause -  should I be lucky enough to win - it would solve a huge problem I suddenly found myself with.   I only recently purchased a new The Loar LM-700-VS, but I have two sons who are pickers, and was having a hard time deciding who was going to inherit The Loar.    Thanks for the opportunity of leaving them one apiece. :Smile: 

mandograndad

----------


## Sondrew

Usually I do have a portion of good luck :Smile: !

----------


## Alan Lackey

Well, this may be way too much mandolin for my first one as I am just beginning my quest to determine if its crazy for a 50 yo guy, who has never played a stringed instrument seriously, to start now.  Love the sound of mandolin and figured what a great way to relax and enjoy this period of my life.

Man, someone's going to get lucky!

----------


## poniverus

This would make a great bday present for me! (nov 24)

----------


## Dave Cowles

OK, count me in,too! I haven't played a 700 series yet, but I'm definitely a fan of The Loar mandos.

----------


## Angela

I would LOVE to have this mandolin. I'm a newbie and I am currently playing a cheap beginner's mandolin. I've said that one day I will buy a better mandolin as a gift to myself. This is so pretty I would have to practice playing standing in front of the mirror. Good Luck to everyone.   :Mandosmiley: 
 BTW - My birthday is Nov. 23rd

----------


## Yotanka72

Nice one!

----------


## keebler

OOooh ooh, me me me :D

----------


## smann

Sweet mando!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Registration is now open.

----------


## renemarieuner41

:Whistling: would love to win this!

----------


## renemarieuner41

My birthday is Nov. 23rd also.

----------


## Ken Scarbrough

I would Love to win this Great Mandolin, and I wish the best of luck to everyone that enters.

----------


## Tiderider

You can always find a great giveaway on the Cafe.  My wife says I can't buy anymore mandos (yeah right) but she didn't say anything about winning another.  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Wupeide

Hi,
I just tried to register and got this message:

Sorry, there's a problem with that address. Contact the site owner if you believe this is in error.

I have sent an email. Please let me know if it will be possible for me to register.  Thanks!

-Peter

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Hi,
> I just tried to register and got this message:
> 
> Sorry, there's a problem with that address. Contact the site owner if you believe this is in error.
> 
> I have sent an email. Please let me know if it will be possible for me to register.  Thanks!
> 
> -Peter


That's a message received when your email address is part of a large spam database of emails (over 50 million) we compare submissions to. Obviously, it blocks the submission. Doesn't mean you're a spammer, but someone has used your address in a spam situation and its been reported. You did the correct thing by contacting me. Leaving this reply here so others might see it. I can manually register folks that might receive this or you can use another email address if you have one.

----------


## cparr

Awesome giveaway!

----------


## gordonfi

I'm sure whoever wins this will play so much better. I know I could. Best of luck to everyone! ...and thanks for the opportunity.

----------


## JFDilmando

Ok... I have entered the drawing... if I win, I am going to sell it here in the Cafe, and donate ALL the proceeds to Scott and his Cafe endeavors....

I would love to challenge others to consider the same...

good luck and I hope the Cafe wins !!!

----------


## JimRym

Sign me up for the Loar LM-700 giveaway!  -Jim  :Wink:

----------


## rgray

Gee, being as November 23rd is my birthday, just maybe.....,

----------


## johnn0hj

Oops - I messed up.  I misinterpreted the rules and entered twice with different email addresses.  I truly don't wish to be disqualified, so is it possible to have one of my entries removed please?

john evans - colorado springs, co

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Oops - I messed up.  I misinterpreted the rules and entered twice with different email addresses.  I truly don't wish to be disqualified, so is it possible to have one of my entries removed please?
> 
> john evans - colorado springs, co


We would have caught that. No need to ask how  :Smile: 

No need to worry. We'll take care of it.

----------


## journeybear

Throwing my hat in the ring. Er, pick in the tip bucket. Well, entering the drawing, however it is expressed.

Regarding Avogadro's number: Copying and pasting entries from wikipedia and similar sources will produce results such as this example, if no attention is paid to formatting. The "x1023" part is utterly useless and inaccurate; it should be "times 10 to the twenty-third power." This is a very large number and needs to be appreciated in its proper order of magnitude. If you don't have the capability of typing an exponential superscript it's better left alone, or you will cause confusion, as Pribar expressed. Also, it's best to edit out the footnote links. That's substandard work there. Our standards may be low, but we've got 'em.  :Wink: 

PS: The chances of one of us winning _will_ be better than anything to do with that number. We do not have 600,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 members! Yet ...  :Smile:

----------


## johnn0hj

Loar should make an Octave and a Mandocello.

----------


## Astro

I'm in. 

Pretty mando. That would be quite a win for somebody.

I like their small bodied guitars too.

----------


## tonymozingo

On the contrary, I feel like I'm going to win. Thanks for my favorite website/Facebook posts.

----------


## Thackeray

I still don't see a word to click that will take me to register to win. Anyone know how to register?

----------


## albeham

Hey,  When you sign up ..do you get an email that tells you you are in the running? 

AL

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Hey,  When you sign up ..do you get an email that tells you you are in the running? 
> 
> AL


No such thing. We select one winner and that's the only person contacted. This is covered in the Entry Rules listed on the page where folks register:

- We will contact the winning entry by email.
- Non-winning entries will not be contacted.

----------


## Richard J

As a traumatic brain injury survivor I bought and starting playing a mandolin because it's better therapy then any other therapy. Please let me win so I can play a better mandolin then my budget will allow.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I still don't see a word to click that will take me to register to win. Anyone know how to register?


Right here. Primary link is on the Cafe home page.

----------

mnfork

----------


## albeham

I was asking ..how do I know if my email went though ? any confirmation that it got to you? I just got nothing even to say I signed up for the news letter. 

AL

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I was asking ..how do I know if my email went though ? any confirmation that it got to you? I just got nothing even to say I signed up for the news letter. 
> 
> AL


You didn't send an email. You registered on a web form. The resulting page upon submission told you the registration was successful. The guidelines are clear and spell out how this all happens and who is contacted and who is not. This really works. We've been doing it for years. I do this for a living.

More questions?

 :Smile:

----------

albeham

----------


## keebler

> More questions?


Can I still be contacted even if I don't win?  At least I won a free email  :Grin: 

"You just lost the giveaway, thanks for playing.  Maybe next time!"

jusssss kiddin'  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Mandomarc

I'd love to win this mandolin. Will you send it to Europe if my ticket wins?  :Mandosmiley: 

All the best and thanks for all
Marc

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> I'd love to win this mandolin. Will you send it to Europe if my ticket wins? 
> 
> All the best and thanks for all
> Marc


Just like the guidelines say on the page: Registration is open to all Mandolin Cafe visitors.

That means anywhere it can be shipped it'll get sent. Poughkeepsie to Pakistan or wherever the winner resides.

----------


## vrdpkr

Recently bought a used LH-300. Bottom of the line Loar archtop.

Fabulous. 

It has become my number one go-to guitar.
Would love to have a matching mando.

Thanks for the giveaway.
Vrdpkr

----------


## woodwizard

Well I hope 7,827 is a lucky number  :Smile:

----------


## Pikachu

Wow. :Smile:

----------


## Jim Baker

What a sweet opportunity! This could be the only chance I would ever have such a fine instrument.  :Smile:

----------


## Tstangem

Just bought the LM 500, and the LM 700/500 would make a nice pair.

----------


## Thackeray

I played the same Loar model and was very impressed. It was the best mandolin at the Guitar Center on Pico blvd. performing better than higher priced brands. Top pick for sure. It'll bring great pleasure and joy for the Lucky winner.

----------


## Astro

Todays the day !

Who is the lucky Mando Head ?????? (no emails for me this morning  :Frown:  

Drum Role Please...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

As you may see on the home page, we've tossed out a hint as to who the winner is. Turns out he has been a mildly active member that appears to be based in California but hasn't logged in for a few weeks. Not unusual. People join, lose interest, come back sometimes. Sometimes they don't.

Here's the funny bit. I *think* he's a high school student. Just guessing but possibly 15-18. If he's anything like my daughter, email is that old thing grown-ups use. Texting is what it's all about now. She checks her email... almost never. Thinking I may have a hard time getting ahold of him but thanks--no volunteers need apply.

That's the bad news for the 10,500+ others that applied, but look for another giveaway to be announced in the near future.

----------


## John McCoy

For a high school student who's really into mandolin, this would be a magnificent thing.  I speak from somewhat-relevant experience.  When I turned 16 my father offered me a choice of a car or a French horn.  I took the horn.  45 years later, I'm still absolutely certain that I made the right decision.  Let's all hope this works out well.

----------


## Thackeray

So do we have a winner?

----------


## McMahon

Oh my! I am so excited for this new mando, I was going to save up all the money i could to get a new one, but now that this is in the mail, looks like I wont have to! 
Ill update the forums with some pictures of The Loar when it arrives!!!
Wow this will be amazing!

----------

Ed Goist, 

Fstpicker, 

keebler, 

Scott Tichenor

----------


## roady43

> Oh my! I am so excited for this new mando, I was going to save up all the money i could to get a new one, but now that this is in the mail, looks like I wont have to! 
> Ill update the forums with some pictures of The Loar when it arrives!!!
> Wow this will be amazing!


Congratulations! I couldn't imagine a more fitting winner. Please show us pictures of the Loar PLUS your smile!

roady43

----------


## John McCoy

Many congratulations!  Trying not to put too much pressure on you, this could change your life--entirely for the better.

Good luck!

----------


## Astro

Congrads !

Yes photos please !!

----------


## Londy

congratulations..this is a great opportunity for you.  i look forward to the video/pis!

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

Fantastic and congratulations.  Looking forward to an update once you receive it.

----------


## Thackeray

Congrats! To the lucky young guy!! I'll keep my eye wide peeled for these giveaways!

----------


## Scott Tichenor

A follow-up on this. I was able to contact Ryan mid-afternoon on the day we drew his name. He was totally excited and really a nice kid. Enjoyed my visit with him. He said he thought my email was a hoax and then he checked the Cafe home page and saw his name. Fun to make those calls. Ashley Atz, The Loar rep I work with is in the process of getting it shipped to Ryan and I hope he posts a follow-up and picture of it when he receives it. Appears he posted a note on the previous page. 

Congratulations again, Ryan.

----------

